# NeverSummer SL stance offset / setback?



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually emailed them about this. Unfortunately, I was still slightly confused. but here is what they said:

Basically, If you were to have your front binding mounted all the way toward the tip of the board, the back binding would need to be moved up one hole set from the bottom of the board to have a twin set-up. If you had your bindings set down 1 hole set on the tip, then you would have to move the back binding up two hole patterns in the back, etc. I hope this helps!

I used the second and fourth holes from the head of the board on the front foot, and the 3rd and 5th holes counting from the head on the back foot. Hopefully that all makes sense.


----------



## Tom W (Oct 21, 2010)

I seem to have the same dilemma trying to set up bindings on my new SL.

There is no reference point or default holes.
Setback apparently should be only around 0.5 to 0.75".
But for me it is more than 1.5" now.

Counting from the middle of the board I used the 2nd and 4th screw hole in the front binding.
And the same - 2nd and 4th from the middle on the back binding.
Distance is nice 21". But the setback seems 1.5" so too big?

Refer to above posts shall I move back binding up to the front by one hole.
Seems like it but again it makes little sense and I am supposed to carry a measuring tape to work out the correct holes?

Maybe I am being stupid but never had this problem before as there were default holes marked as reference.

Help please


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Cut piece of paper to your stance width and move it up and down until you get the measurements you want at each end. Mark the centres and then put your binding discs on, work out which holes on the board and the discs give you the correct setback which I believe is 1/2".


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Measure the distance from the front-most holes to the tip. Measure the distance from the most rearward holes to the tail. The second measurement is less. "IF" you want them the same, you'll have to move the back binding up one set of holes. In other words, they set back the whole set of mounting holes. This helps in powder. I've got a legacy and I think it's the mid-wide version of the sl. I have my rear binding up a set so it feels the same when riding switch. If you aren't ever going switch, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

